# Glen Davis Close To Signing 2 Year Deal



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Yahoo Sports reports Glen Davis is close to signing a two-year contract to stay with the Boston Celtics and the deal is expected to be signed early next week.


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

What's the draw for the Celtics to hold onto this guy? He isn't starter material, and you guys just picked up Sheed.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

That he's a damn good bench player, and would solidify the Celtics bench as the best in the league. Anybody who averages 16 and 6 for an entire playoffs, hits numerous clutch shots, knows your system and will fill a position of need is someone who should really try to retain.

Sheed will play the 5, Big Baby will play the 4. Sheed will guard the quicker big man, and Big Baby will guard the slower, stronger one.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

2 years, 3 mil the first year, 3.3 the second is what im hearing

solid deal for both sides


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

GregOden said:


> What's the draw for the Celtics to hold onto this guy? He isn't starter material, and you guys just picked up Sheed.


You need four bigs in this day and age. Two of Boston's first three are the 35 year old Rasheed Wallace and the foul prone Perkins. If/when Boston shuts Garnett down for a few weeks next season to keep him fresh for the playoffs, should they run Perkins & 'Sheed into the ground? They need a fourth guy to play 15-20 minutes a night while everyone's healthy, and then take up the slack when Garnett's out. That's the reason they want Davis back. And they should want him back.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Plus Perk is likely to miss the odd game with his shoulder... we need the 4 bigs most definitely


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great news! I was hoping Boston would be able to bring back Davis and Powe. They give the Celtics a great interior toughness with their nose to the grindstone work ethic and ability to contribute offensively. Hopefully Powe will remain a Celtic as well, and fully recover from his knee injury. I would hate to see either of these guy's anywhere else in the league.


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

solid signing
Glen Davis is one of the future pieces to this franchise


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

Wow the Glen Davis love fest shocks me. Please lets remember he is a nice role player and a product of the Celtics system. He is an average nba role player and for 3 million its a good deal for the C's.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

nice role player and product of the celtics system is exactly what we needed to round out the front court

in recent photos it looks like he has lost a ton of weight aswell, and apparently may be extending his range


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Great news! I was hoping Boston would be able to bring back Davis and Powe. They give the Celtics a great interior toughness with their nose to the grindstone work ethic and ability to contribute offensively. Hopefully Powe will remain a Celtic as well, and fully recover from his knee injury. I would hate to see either of these guy's anywhere else in the league.


Powe signed with Cleveland. I hate to see him go, even though it was pretty much a given. He was a great individual and a professional who did anything they asked him to. He played with so much heart because he was so thankful to be given the opportunity after everything he went through growing up. I wish him all the best and hope he has a long career. He deserves it. It's always a shame when players like that get injured and have to be let go.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

mrsister said:


> Powe signed with Cleveland. I hate to see him go, even though it was pretty much a given. He was a great individual and a professional who did anything they asked him to. He played with so much heart because he was so thankful to be given the opportunity after everything he went through growing up. I wish him all the best and hope he has a long career. He deserves it. It's always a shame when players like that get injured and have to be let go.



AMEN! Powe is a class act and I would have loved to see him remain a Celtic but I understand why that couldn't happen. Good luck to him!

Back on the Davis subject, I saw him play in college and was impressed but I have been even more impressed by the progress he has made since joining the rotation. He obviously worked very hard on his jump shot prior to last season and I've heard reports that he has continued that work this summer and has increased his effective range significantly. That plus his hustle make him a good fit for the Celtics style of play so re-signing him was a must in my opinion.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

With Sheed and Glen back, along with a healthy Garnett, there wouldn't be enough minutes to Powe, so he signed with the Cavs and Celtics also signed Shelden Williams, who is able to play.

Now Celtics should work in a deal with Scalabrine, like shipping him with some cash to Clippers for Ricky Davis (so Celtics can avoid some tax)


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Like Avalanche said already, Big Baby has been losing a lot of weight, and in numerous interviews has mentioned getting a 3 point shot.

I'm excited about the losing weight part- getting to 270 would help his game a lot. He'd still be heavier than most big men at a shorter frame, allowing him to keep that tank build. Being 19 pounds lighter would help him get up for rebounds, run the floor harder, be quicker against the Rashard Lewis' on D and Shaq's on O, and help his endurance for games and the whole season.

Don't know what to think of him developing a 3 point shot though, I'd like to hear what you guys think. Do we really need both Sheed and Big Baby shooting 3's in the same rotation? I think Big Baby trying to hit 3s could either end up a failure or something great. If he hits em at a good +32% clip, it would be extremely tough for opposing teams to stop 2 big men from draining 3's, and it would spread the floor incredibly well for Marquis, Pierce, and Starbury if we bring him back.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Im not completely sure about the weight loss/range extension from davis to be honest

i always thought he was at his best when he was defending big dudes like shaq and duncan, using his weight to camp down and not let them in the lane, and on offense i like him around the basket because he has a good nose for put backs and good hands if rondo decides to drive and dish

though, some weight loss obviously cant hurt, especially with his mobility, might allow him to better cover some of the faster 4's who he had issues with last season.
If he can step out and hit a corner 3 on occasion, then great... some of those long mid range jumpers from the side were pretty towards the end of last season and if he can get an extra point out of it why not.

Id preffer it to be a planned, clearing the lane type move though for rondo or pierce and not an invitation for him to hang on the perimeter... we'll see how doc impliments it i guess


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Davis could definitely lose another 15-20lbs from his end of season weight. It would easily make him a better player because of the increased speed/quickness.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Damn, I was hoping we wouldn't waste money on Davis. I'd rather have Jeff Adrien on the team.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i dont think its a waste at 3 mil..... hes worth that


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

I think 3 million is a fair price for what he is an ok role player on a very good basketball team. I do find it funny that Davis somehow thought that someone was going to give him 5-6 million a year.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

In years past he would have got that after the playoffs, look at some of the contracts out there


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

Avalanche,

I've always found you to be a knowledgeable man. But I think the green kool aid is clouding your judgement. Glen Davis is what he is, a role player that will never be an All-Star or make any of the all NBA teams. He should be very happy with 3 million to play a game and I dont see any team banging down his door in two years.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I think Avalanche is just saying that players at Big Baby's level of talent in previous years (i.e. not in a recession) would have gotten inflated contracts. He's not saying BB is worth an inflated contract. The recession is just causing teams to be much more cautious when handing out contracts, so BB is getting a reasonable contract rather than being overpaid.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

pretty much yeh, guys like scal and jared jeffries had one decent playoff run and got wildly overpaid for their actual talent level

after BB's play in the playoffs, a few years ago that would have resulted in a full MLE deal, where as now with teams being careful, we get him at a very reasonable rate


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

some proof of babys weight loss


----------

